# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Anti freeze/water mix trying to get 50/50 mix

## ibanez24_7

I recently had my cylinder head fixed and drained the coolant but not all of it when I took off the head.  I had some straight coolant so I used that and distilled water to mix when i filled it back up.  The coolant tester I have is a needle float type and it goes above the chart.  Now I don't know if I need to add coolant or water to get the mix right.  While driving around the temp doesn't go above 210 so its running bout the same temp before I had the cylinder head fixed.  Maybe I don't need to worry but I'd like to get as close to a 50/50 mix as I can.

----------


## Rubicon

I would not worry about the ratio, as long as it passes on the tester, so it does not boil and does not freeze.
I actually prefer a 60(water)/40(coolant/antifreeze) ratio because it will run cooler in the summer and because rarely do we ever see -34 degrees in the winter ;)

----------

